# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Aquarama 2003 - Singapore (heavy on pictures)



## Guest (Jan 24, 2004)

Those pictures were taken by my friend benny from Singapore and I'm posting them here w/ his permission (thanks !!!).

-------------------------------------------------------





































HOT new product from Japan. This CO2 diffusor produced ultra tiny bubbles that you will think it's not working. And it looks good too! 









Holger Windelov himself at the Tropica booth. Ever a friendly face despite the crowd.









Tropica's offering to the public when the exhibition opens.









Tropica's booth during trade days. What a difference!


























































































-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2004)

Those pictures were taken by my friend benny from Singapore and I'm posting them here w/ his permission (thanks !!!).

-------------------------------------------------------





































HOT new product from Japan. This CO2 diffusor produced ultra tiny bubbles that you will think it's not working. And it looks good too! 









Holger Windelov himself at the Tropica booth. Ever a friendly face despite the crowd.









Tropica's offering to the public when the exhibition opens.









Tropica's booth during trade days. What a difference!


























































































-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's some amazing stuff! Tell Benny, thank you for us all please.









/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## imported_Buck (Apr 23, 2003)

Great photo's... I also really like that CO2 diffuser


----------



## imported_Geo (Feb 8, 2003)

Woa, I want that diffuser.

I don't even have a CO2 system setup for my Minibow, but if you can get me that diffuser, I will set one up!









Patience always pays off.


----------



## imported_Ibn (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah, I know what you mean there Geo







. Those are some very nice photos of some awesome tanks (and fish for that matter...check out that Asian aro...).

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2004)

Here's a more detailed picture of the Japanese CO2 difusor unveiled at Aquarama 2003.

This product was launched in Japan only in Sep 2003. Currently retailing for JPY9800, which is about US$100, depending on exchange rate. From what I understand, negotiations for foreign distribution have not been finalised. So don't except to see it in the stores anytime soon.










-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## imported_Geo (Feb 8, 2003)

$100?!

GERK! X_X;

Oh well ... mb I won't be able to get that afterall. :'(

Patience always pays off.


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

awesome pics.


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for the photos, both Jay and Benny.

Its unfortunate products like this are not available to us, especially the tank/lighting combos. No one here in the US is willing to spend money on good, slick products I suppose. American consumers seem to want a large quantity of cheap things instead of one nice thing. The cube tanks with the pendant lighting are awesome!

Jeff


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

you can see all the photos of the aquarama here
Click here >>

Many admires the star, a Champion climbs a mountain and pluck it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks Lorba.

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Whoa, I wish I had visited..I wanted a box of those Tropica plants! Great fair..I just hope they stop at Cali at the end of their tour









Jay: Would it be OK, to show this link on another board?


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hy Jay,

many amazing pictures. Wonderfull !



> quote:
> 
> Japanese CO2 difusor unveiled at Aquarama 2003


Do you know who sales this difusor in Japan ?

Greeting,
Oliver
Aquarium Picture Gallery


----------



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the photos.









Walter
http://www.aquariumhobbyist.com/discus/


----------



## danNYC (Aug 27, 2003)

I agree with Jeff,I love those pendent lights, Is there any lights like that available in the US?


----------

